# gameserver



## TheBeRecords (1. Mai 2011)

hat einer ne ahnung wie viel ein anständiger gameserver zu kaufen kostet also das ich die hardware daheim rumstehn hab


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an wieviel Spiele Server und Welche du laufen haben möchtest. Der größte Limitierende Faktor ist aber die Internet anbindung. So ein Battlefield 2 Server zum Beispiel saugt einiges an Traffic.


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2011)

Also mit ner V-DSL 25.000 Leitung kann man locker nen CS1.6 Server hosten mit nem anständigen Ping. So 10 Slots reichen da föllig für nen 5vs5 Game unter Freunden.
BFBC2 soll auch gut damit funzen meinte mein Kollege.

Kommt halt auch immer drauf an welches Spiel du hosten willst, wie viel Slots und vor allem wie schon gesagt, wie viele Gameserver du gleichzeitig laufen lassen willst.

Um ein Spiel laufen zu lassen reicht ne 25k Leitung locker um ein bisschen mit Freunden zu spielen.

Für Gather/Liegen mit anderen empfiehlt sich dann aber eher ein gekaufter Server. 

Aber um ab und zu mit Freunden zu spielen reicht nen Homeserver locker.


----------



## bingo88 (2. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst keine "echten" Server zu kaufen, ein normaler (älterer?) PC reicht in der Regel auch aus. Du hast ja meistens sogenannte dedizierte Server (also die Spiele-Server) am Laufen, die besitzen z. B. keine Grafikausgabe und erfordern daher auch keine gute Grafikkarte. Wenn du nicht gerade einen Intel Atom oder Pentium 3 nutzt (hängt vom Spiel ab...), ist aber eh eher die Internet-Leitung der limiterende Faktor als die Hardware.


----------



## TheBeRecords (11. Juli 2011)

oh hab ne leitung von max 8k


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2011)

Dann wird es sehr knapp.
Deine Mitspieler werden sich dann mit sehr hohen Pings rumschlagen müssen


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr denkt dran, dass bei einen Server der Upload viel kritischer ist als bei einen Client! 8k hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, aber das wird wohl sicherlich die Download Rate sein und nicht die Upload Rate.


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2011)

Jop wenn du guten Upload haben willst, musst du nach Schweden, die haben da zum Teil 10000er Leitungen, aber nicht 10000 runter sondern auch noch an die 1k hoch


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Thema. Hab 10-15 Mbits Up, sollte reichen oder?
Brauch man sonst noch irgendetwas außer einem geeigneten PC und einer guten Leitung?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Hab 10-15 Mbits Up, sollte reichen oder?


Bist du sicher?  Wenn ja, welcher Anbieter? *auch haben will*


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

Ja bin sicher: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1381987667.png

Eigentlich hab ich 100Mbit Down und 10Mbit Up. Da die 100Mbit es aber wegen schlechter Gebäudeverkabelung nicht vom Keller bis in die Wohnung schaffen, hab ich ein bisschen mehr Upload bekommen.

Der Anbieter ist nur ein kleiner Regionaler, wird dir also nicht viel bringen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Wie gemein!  Aber irgendwann bekomme ich sowas auch!


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

Was hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Etwa ~14/1,7Mbit (Down/Up)


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2011)

Eine statische IP ist in der Hinsicht vorteilhaft, aber alternativ einfach Dyndns nutzen.

Stromsparend sollte so ein Server sein und vollkommen automatisiert, gerade wenn man ihn des öfteren abschaltet, WOL ist hier ne feine Sache.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ja bin sicher: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1381987667.png
> 
> Eigentlich hab ich 100Mbit Down und 10Mbit Up. Da die 100Mbit es aber wegen schlechter Gebäudeverkabelung nicht vom Keller bis in die Wohnung schaffen, hab ich ein bisschen mehr Upload bekommen.
> 
> Der Anbieter ist nur ein kleiner Regionaler, wird dir also nicht viel bringen.


 
Wie hast du so einen krassen Ping? Ich habe 50k Up und Down und aber 10 ms mehr ping ..


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wie hast du so einen krassen Ping? Ich habe 50k Up und Down und aber 10 ms mehr ping ..


 
Ich nehm an der Testserver ist nicht sehr weit weg. Außerdem hat mein Anbieter erst letztes Jahr hier ein brandneues Glasfasernetz gebaut, damit hats vielleicht auch was zu tun.


Was hast du denn für ne Leitung mit 50k Up?


----------



## Sophix (12. Juli 2011)

Also das Thema interessiert mich auch, da ich noch so einige pc rumstehen habe.
Mein normaler Ping liegt meistens bei 8ms ohne witz jetzt!
Wahrscheinlich bekommen wir bald auch vdsl 50(hoffentlich!), und dann sollte das ja funktionieren?!
Aber was für nen prozi braucht der Server denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Juli 2011)

einen der funktioniert und dem geplanten workload genügt 
kann sein das dir schon nen 486 reicht, muss aber nicht.


meine mit eiswasser besprengte ziege hat nicht gezuckt, daher musst du wohl bis nächsten monat warten


----------



## Leandros (13. Juli 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Leitung mit 50k Up?


 
Symetric Digital Subscriber Line 
Ihr werdet alle eine Asymetric Digital Subscriber Line haben.

BTT: Server zuhause ins Netz zulassen ist immer ein heikles Thema. Server für lokalen Betrieb sind normalerweise ungefährlich. 
Aber wenn ihr als laie einen Server mit eurer eigenen ip hosted könnt ihr eine menge fehler machen.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juli 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Symetric Digital Subscriber Line
> Ihr werdet alle eine Asymetric Digital Subscriber Line haben.


50 MBit SDSL?! Die 20er die ich gesehen habe kosten mit Flat schon 700/Monat


----------



## fadade (13. Juli 2011)

bingo88 schrieb:


> 50 MBit SDSL?! Die 20er die ich gesehen habe kosten mit Flat schon 700/Monat


 
/sign

ich wollte auchmal SDSL, aber bei den Preisen wirklich nicht ...


----------



## Leandros (14. Juli 2011)

Läuft über Firma. Ich greife es nur mit ab. Bzw bin im Tarif drin.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Also für einen CSS-Public hat die 6K Leitung einigermaßen gereicht.
70-80er Pnigs mit ca 10-14 Leuten.
Nicht berauschend, aber es ging.


----------



## TheBeRecords (10. August 2011)

-closed-


----------



## M.Holder (10. August 2011)

-still open-

Sry Mods, konnte mir den nicht verkneifen


----------



## gamerzhost (27. August 2011)

Hallo,

für einen Homeserver ist so ne Kiste daheim sicherlich völlig ausreichend, auch um ein bissel Fun zu haben.

Allerdings muss man bedenken das sicher nicht nur die grösse der Leitung eine Rolle spielt, sondern welches Routing über welche Leitungsanbieter erfolgen. Setzt man sich einen eigenen auf, hat man in der Regel das Routing des Anschlußanbieters wo man sagen muss, es wird funktionieren aber es wird auch Clienten geben die da relativ alt aussehen was die Anbindung betrifft, andere wiederum werden es gut haben.

Mietet man sich einen Server hat man in der Regel das Problem nicht, es sei den der Gameserver Anbieter hat diese Dinger selbst in seinen Keller stehen`g. Des weiteren musst Du Dir auch überlegen, was kostet mich das wenn der 24/7 läuft Strom etc.. Wahrscheinlich kommst dann da teurer als mit einem Gemieteten. Oder Deine Eltern zahlen die Stromrechnung z.B.`g

Auf Deutsch, es sollte halt wirklich genau überlegt werden. Musst Du das alles Zahlen überleg Dir einfach ob Du dir einen mietest, gezahlt werden muss entweder in Form von Strom oder in Form von Servermiete. Muss ja ned bei uns sein, obwohl bös wäre ich Dir ned`g .


----------

